# jack miner band



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I shot a drake mallard this saturday on sandusky bay that was banded with a Jack Miner band! I have always wanted to get a Jack Miner band. !$


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats on your Jack Miner band !! Wish I had one ! Still trying .


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

what's the difference and benefit between a jack miner band and any other band? This is my first duck hunting season and ive yet to get a duck with a band.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sweet! Post a pic, I would like to see one.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

armyMOSfishin...Your first year ..Good Luck Some guys never take a duck with a band for a long time..Collected most of mine in the Sandusky area..Your chances of collecting one is in anea where they can move from a Refuge to the local ponds and fields...Magee Marsh and Killdeer are good examples....JIM.....


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

capt S said:


> I shot a drake mallard this saturday on sandusky bay that was banded with a Jack Miner band! I have always wanted to get a Jack Miner band. !$


Congrats!!!!! I got my 1st Jack band on the last day of the season last year. Great way to start the season!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks guys! i don't know how to post pics but the biblical scripture on it says "Ye Must Obey God" (acts 5:29). !$


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

I also shot a jack miner mallard last year on the last day of the season on the scioto. After i shot it all three of us gathered around and were admiring the band. there were 2 more hunters down the river and they wanted to see the bird as well because they knew it had to be something special. I am goin mount the bird when i have time, but it was a great experience. If you dont know about the jack miners do a google search and check it out. like some of theme said " ONCE IN A LIFETIME"


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

How many of these bands exist? Are they still put on birds to this day?? Where do these bands originate from? I'll google it at some point, but thought you guys may know.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

"ye must obey god" is from the 2008 banding series


----------

